# What does The Club do for points members?



## bobpark56 (Dec 17, 2014)

What does membership in The Club do for us if we are points members and have no intention of doing anything with our points other than to stay in units that are within our trust? 

We also do not plan to deposit our non-DRI ownership units into The Club.

We do like to take 12-day vacations that span only one weekend. Would we lose that option if we were to leave The Club?


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 18, 2014)

If all you ever want to do is stay at resorts in your trust group, the THE Club is an added expense that does little or nothing for you. 

The thing is, life changes. What your intentions are today might not fit what your lifestyle might be 10 years from now. Illness, job changes, family issue et....can alter the way you can or want to vacation.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 18, 2014)

There are some marginal benefits to being in The Club besides being able to book outside the trust. You can find them here, but you'll have to login to see this site:

https://member.diamondresorts.com/Diamondloyalty

It also gives you free membership in Interval International which has some good last minute offers. If you're not in The Club you should not have any restrictions about the duration of your stay for resorts inside the trust. One downside to leaving The Club is that if you ever change you're mind, you may have to buy more points at developer prices to get back into The Club.


----------

